# The 9 wonders of Happy Puppy Tower



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are our 9 puppies. We exepected only 4. Than the ultrasound picture showed 9 little babies. They all were born alive and 3 of them are here now. 
(Alibaba=Clyde from Susanne, Anthony=Hiro from Ans and Audrey Rose, called Röschen or Rosenkind stays with us.) We found perfect families for all of them.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

This is Hiro, one of the 9 wonders from the Happy Puppy Tower.
He lives in the Netherlands.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Picture of Röschen ( left ) Hiro ( right ) and Mother Ciara.
Martina and her husband came last summer for a visit to Holland.
Last picture is from today.

:dance:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

They are all so beautiful. What fun 9 pups running around the house would be.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Martina -those pictures are fabulous!! You guys must have had an absolute ball with all those babies!! I am jealous!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Here you can see the many pictures from the puppys and how they grown.

http://picasaweb.google.com/Hiro.230307

http://picasaweb.google.nl/hans.surfer


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my, what a great way to put a smile on your face!! Great website.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks!
This is a picture from the havanese from my mother in law.
His name is Elmo and he is 20 weeks.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

They are so cute. I love the coloring.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Those are some GORGEOUS Havs!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Martina, yuhu :cheer2: noch jemand aus Deutschland! Ich lebe allerdings seit ca. 1 Jahr in USA. Schoene Gruesse an daheim, bin aus Berlin!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Martina's Mann kommt auch aus Berlin.
Martina ist meine Züchterin.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on all those babies! They are very very cute! That must of been alot of fun,and alot of work! Great pictures.....

Love your MIL pup,Elmo.What a cutie!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Wow! 9 pups!! Mom did a great job!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

This thread would really make you want puppies. Beautiful......


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes Suuske, and she did it perfekt. It was a lot of work for us too, but an amazing experience. Two weeks before Christmas, we had a puppymeeting. 7 of 9 has been there.

Hi Maryam, schön Dich hier zu treffen. Kenn Berlin sehr gut, dort hat sich viel verändert.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Beautiful puppies!


----------



## BennyCaruso (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello maryam187
Du kommst auch aus Deutschland ,leider ist mein englisch sehr schlecht 
deshalb schreibe ich mal auf Deutsch
das Forum ist ganz toll aber mit dem Englisch ,schade


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What beautiful dogs, all of them. Hiro is stunning. I want to hug them all. How wonderful that you got to see the puppies again (if I read that right). We look forward to much more from you. So nice to have you with us.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Nine! I can't even imagine how much fun (not to mention, work) that must have been. They are beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Mayram,

vielleicht besuchst Du uns ja mal in unserem Heimatforum ;-))
www.havaneserforum.de

I try to show you a picture from my 1/9 wonder...
Clyde is the clown of our family. It's great to see the other brothers and sisters of him to grow up. The puppymeeting was fantastic. We hat a lot of fun with all our dogs.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh my goodness. Those are some beautiful dogs. Thank you Thank you for posting picutres for us all to enjoy!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

What a beautiful litter....how proud you must be! And to have 9...oh my goodness.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow!? 9 puppies! That must have been afew crazy weeks at the beginning!
They are all so cute! I would watch out though.. alot of Hav puppy thieves around here! 

Ryan


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

@pjewel: That´s right, except of 2 (one family have a newborn baby, the others a familycelebration) 7 of Ciara´s puppys and their families came to see us. We had a very nice afternoon and I have been soo happy to have them all together again.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awwww, these puppies are just beautiful. Thanks for sharing with us. :biggrin1:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

How cute they all are! 9 puppies, that must have been one tired mama when she was done!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow, 9 puppies! I want my own puppy tower  I don't want to clean up after that many pups though! It is great that you were able to have a get together, maybe a big birthday party at the one year mark? I had a friend who breeds mini poodles and all 6 of them showed up for the birthday party!

Amanda


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Amanda

We'll having a big party next year, when they are one year old!
Hopefully on the 23th of march 2008.

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh yeah ) we will have this party on the first birthday next march!!!

Ans, where we will have the party????


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Susanne

I don't know.
We'll have to ask Martina.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Ans, what about Dorsten ))))))


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Beautiful pups! I want my own puppy tower too! Fully stocked with 9 pups and the gorgeous fur-parents! 

Kara


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Susanne

I don't think so.:nono:

Have to go, have a nice evening!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't get over them. They're all so gorgeous. Makes me want another.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I know I've welcomed you on the official welcome thread but I have to say again that you Hav Lovers from Germany are more than welcome heare because you post the best pictures. Martina, those puppies are adorable- I especially like the ones of them older nursing outside-- Mom is gorgeous too.

But I am so completely in love with Elmo!!!!! Oh My!!!! Danka Schein(forgive my spelling?)


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

It is "Danke schön".
The German language is difficult, but also the Dutch language.
We visit Elmo today, havanese puppy of my mother in law.

http://picasaweb.google.nl/Hiro.230307/HiroWieEsWeiterGing


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Wow!! Elmo is really keeping his colours!!!
Beautiful!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

I just LOVE everyones BEAUTIFUL pictures!!! :clap2::bounce:

I noticed though that Ans and our new German friends do not put clothes (coats, sweaters, dresses...etc) on their Hav's like us crazy Americans!!!


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh, sometimes we do.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

We are not.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

How do you like this one.
A dog from one of our members.
Her name is Fluse.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Amy....Ans....We love cute dog clothes here..and it's especially nice to see some German/Netherlands fashion!! (KARA..are you looking???? Gucci needs some German/Netherlands wear!)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

You have stunningly beautiful 9 puppies and furbabies. Wow! They are gorgeous!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane, that pic is too cute! Love the hat.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing. They are so cute.:biggrin1:


----------

